
2019 16-inch MacBook Pro review: Bye-bye, butterfly - feross
https://arstechnica.com/?p=1622043
======
markus_zhang
From the look (I have never used a Mac before), it doesn't even have the F
keys? I understand you have the touch bar, and this doesn't look good for
applications that require a heft amount of F-keys.

